# Classifieds Rules-Delete your thread when it is done



## admin1

*Refuge Gang Classifieds Forum - Rules, Policies, and Guidelines*
The Refuge Gang Classifieds are provided totally FREE to our Registered Members!
*We do insist that you abide by the Rules, Policies, and Guidelines set forth for the Refuge Gang Classifieds.. BE SURE TO READ EACH AND EVERY RULE and GUIDELINE COMPLETELY that is detailed below.

You MUST follow ALL of the Rules, Policies, and Guidelines, otherwise your post(s) will be removed, without notification.*.

*1.* When Posting Your Item(s), you *MUST* be descriptive in your Post Title (Subject). Example: *For Sale* - Remington 1100 Shotgun - Example: *Wanted* - Used Mallard Decoys - Example: *For Trade* - Goose Call. *If your post title does not have either, "For Sale, Wanted, or For Trade included, your post will be deleted, without notification*.

*2.* You MUST include the price you are asking for your item in your post. *No "Make Offers", "Up For Bids" Posts Are Allowed, period*.

*3.* If you are selling or trading an item (Boat, Camper, Decoys, Guns, etc) that must be picked up, you MUST include your location in your post. Location is defined as City & State. If your post DOES NOT have the location included, your post WILL be deleted.

*4.* Retailers and commercial businesses may list in the classifieds area. We encourage special offers for the Refuge community. Retailers and commercial businessses may not post about their business outside the classifieds unless they are a sponsor. Sponsors get the added benefit of marketing throughout the forums.

*5.* No EBAY or CRAIGSLIST Ads/Links Are Allowed. Please do not post any links to eBay or craigslist concerning an Auction or items for sale you have in progress. These posts will be deleted.

*6. *Once your item is sold, please delete your post. You have the ability to delete your own post in the classifieds. If you reply to your post with "sold" or "delete" we will delete your post for you.

*7. *All classifieds are deleted after 60 days from listing. If your post has been deleted, this is likely why. You are welcome to re-post.

*8.* Please DO NOT "bump" your posts to the top in less than a 24 hour period. Also, if you bump your post more than 5 times, it will be locked. This bumps other posts off of the main page, and it is not fair to those that have just recently created a "new" post.

*9.* *If you have several items to sell or trade, DO NOT create a post for each item. Please place them in one single post.

10.* Firearms Listed Here Are By Your Own Choice. Please follow guidelines and laws set forth within your state concerning ownership and transfer of a firearm.

*11.* Please remember to follow up on all communication between yourself and members inquiring about your items. Don't forget to clean out PMs that you no longer need that are associated with the Refuge Gang Classifieds.

*12.* NOTE: *Should you not follow up on any transactions (send money, send item, etc), your account may be banned, and legal action may be taken from the party involved. 

13. *Do Not Post on a Classified Ad unless you are dealing with the Seller/Trader for the item(s).

*14.* All posts/messages express the views of the author. The owner(s) of the Refuge Forums, and their families will NOT be held responsible for the content of any message, the selling, purchasing, swapping/trading of any item, product, or service, or any injury, death, or hardship caused by any transaction at the Refuge Gang Classifieds. By creating a post, or making a transaction, your are agreeing to these terms. The Refuge reserves the right to remove, edit, or close any post, for any reason.


----------

